# Snoopy in his Sopwith Camel...it pays to look around!



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Had a great find today. We happened to see a second-hand shop in a little town we often drive through but never stop in. We decided to check it out, and I lucked upon Snoopy in his Sopwith Camel, in the rectangular box. The kit had been assembled and now some pins were broken off. There are also minor glue stains and the contact metal is missing. Box has some mold. BUT - all parts are present along with the instuctions. It was marked $10.00, I asked for a discount and got it for $7.00!
This was a kit I didn't expect to find, especially in as good a condition - SCOOOOOORE! :woohoo:
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/Snoopy_1.jpg


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Er... the top wing's on backwards.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> Er... the top wing's on backwards.


Yea, glued in place. His scarf is glued on sideways as well. Nothing that won't be easily fixed.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Cool find, Chris! :thumbsup:Seems that when I find something like that, there's a very long "dead" period that follows where I don't find anything for a year or two.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Great find Chris!Looks like the one I put together back then.:thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I wish they would reissue it but my neighbor who works at Revell said the Schultz family will not allow new licensing. But this is not "new" exactly.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

.....and the adventure continues!Happy New Year,Chris!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Nice find Chris...I have this kit but mine is missing the guns and the "O-Rings" for tires.

MMM


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

what a find! Starting the new year off right.


----------



## JimW (Dec 14, 1998)

Nice, dig those kits. My last find was a aurora gold knight with steed at a collectibles joint.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

"SCOOOOOORE!" indeed, Chris! Excellent!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And check out the Phantom Huey instructions in the pic! I've been looking for a Phantom Huey since the late 70s!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John, that's not the phantom huey instructions, it's the Monogram pocket catalog for 1969...which was still a cool addition...


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

By Phanton Huey do you mean the UH1B version, the weapons platform version (i.e. non-troop-carrying) with the shorter sliding doors, thus with only one window in each sliding door? 
If so, I've found a couple of the 'short door' UH1B version quite cheaply, one from Aurora and one from Revell or Monogram, which they reissued in the Rambo Attack set. Both are 1/48, both have animated crew figures, and both are still unbuilt!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Wasn't the Phantom Huey molded in clear like the other Phantom kits? I had the Mustang but never even saw the Huey, was it ever actually produced?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, I mean the PHANTOM Huey - Monogram, 1/24 scale, molded with a clear fuselage and an extra-detailed interior, and motorized.

They later released it as a regular Huey kit without the extra internal parts.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*NICE FIND CHRIS!! :woohoo:*

*Funny there seemed to be plenty of Christmas Peanuts stuff around the shops this season and Hallmark iz always loaded with Charlie Brown stuff?*

*I also wish the Schulz family would see that many people just love everything Peanuts and for us its not just a swell kit but good memories and a homage to a lifetime of laughter and fun and to a great man. *


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Fluke, I don't understand that comment either - for a comic strip that has been repeating ("Classic" Peanuts) since Schulz died, there seems to be no letup in licensed product. Tom Lowe's Round 2 Corp. is still licensing Peanuts figures, Pepsi licenses them for overseas premiums, they are top sellers in Hallmark's card and ornament offerings, etc., etc. This Christmas a "Charlie Brown Pathetic Tree" was offered nationwide... And Peanuts licensing is handled by United Media.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

John P said:


> Yes, I mean the PHANTOM Huey - Monogram, 1/24 scale, molded with a clear fuselage and an extra-detailed interior, and motorized.
> 
> They later released it as a regular Huey kit without the extra internal parts.


I had to build that kit for a friend a few years ago, and it hurt me to to open a mint example!! I'd wanted it for decades, and he just showed up at an IPMS meeting with it. I tried to buy it from him, but he wouldn't part with it! (I also collect old visible and anatomical kits.) At least I had the privilege of building it and it was incredibly satisfying!
I have a photo of it around here somewhere and as soon as my computer lets me post pics again I'll put it up.

Chris.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I remember havin' one of these! Great kit, great score!!

Wayne


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

WOW..that IS an excellent score! Great find!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Aw shucks ! Chris has all the luck...he says, kicking the dirt and hanging his head.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Most excellent find Chris! That and the Flap-Jack were my all-time favorite motorized kits when I was a kid. I found a Flap-Jack at Wonderfest about 3 years ago but I've not seen one of these in person for a long time. Congrats on the find!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No the Phantom Huey was a big, 1/24 see through Huey similar to their older 1/32 Phantom Mustang plane. It had motors and a little base that the chopper sat on. There is a regular version without some of the interior, no base, no electric motors, etc. AParently the tooling for the base and interior were lost so the kit has never been reissued. It is one of the rarer Monogram kits.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Oops! My mistake - the Phantom Huey is a Monogram nickname for a see-through kit?

I thought 'Phantom Huey' was a military nickname for one of the 'gunship' variants of the Huey, like the AC130 'Spectre' gunship or the C47 'Puff The Magic Dragon' gunship!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

the Dabbler said:


> Aw shucks ! Chris has all the luck...he says, kicking the dirt and hanging his head.


It just proves that they are out there to be had, Dabs!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Did I hear an evil laugh and "I bet I got the last one", from Chris, directed at Dabs!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Did I hear an evil laugh and "I bet I got the last one", from Chris, directed at Dabs!


_Au contraire_ Lloyd! This is encouragement to go out and scour the thrift shops!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I never find models at thrift stores, or flea markets.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

John P said:


> Er... the top wing's on backwards.


That would be the bi-directional biplane option.... very rare.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## philp (Jul 20, 2004)

Nice find. I built one as a kid and wished I still had it. Was chasing one on ebay but the price went way too high for me.

Did pick up Revell's The Incredible Flying Machine though and there are parts for 2 kits in the box. One has some paint and looks like it was built then taken apart. Haven't dug though to see if there are 2 full kits. Know there is only one set of figures (cut outs). Anyway, fun to find some of the childhood memories out there.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

BatToys said:


> I wish they would reissue it but my neighbor who works at Revell said the Schultz family will not allow new licensing. But this is not "new" exactly.


They may eventually change their minds, it seems fewer licensees are renewing their lisencing, for example Peanuts no longer sell Dolly Madison cakes (Once the selling off of Hostess is done we'll find out who ends up with that brand and if they go retro on ads), even near Schultz's home the theme park Camp Snoopy rebranded itself to a more generic park.

I remember having this kit as a kid until one of my cousins assumed because the propeller turned that it actually flew and hefted it across the living room.


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I never find models at thrift stores, or flea markets.


I never find _anything_ I'm looking for at thrifts or fleas. But I've found lots of things I was glad that I did.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

One of my best yard sale finds was in the mid 1990's, it was the Polar Lights Bride of Frankenstein kit. The guy had about 20 of them on a table for $20.00 each, I bought two of them. I had never heard of Polar Lights before that and I took one straight to my local hobby shop and the man who ran it was surprised, according to his distributor information, the kits were not supposed to ship for at least three weeks.
This was the model that got me into figure models, I bought almost all of the PL figure kits when they were released, the only one that I skipped was the Titan AE kit.


----------

